# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  سجنى الكبير.....

## منال درويش

جدار بينى وبين بكرة وسد منيع
وتوهة تلف جوايا وقلب يضيع
ونقطة حبرمخنوقة وحلم صريع
فِ لحظة صدق باتأمل كلام في الشعر انا قلته 
على بلدي اللي عمري ما ابيع
وياما كتبت فِ هواها كتير مواضيع!!
الف في دايرة طوالي وابكي الناس واحوالى 
تنزل دمعتى انهار
اقول يمكن الاقى نهار 
يضيع منى الطريق وانهار 
ارجع تاني بالمشوار .. عزيمة قلبي مجروحة 
ترفرف روحي عايزة تطير ..
تلاقى السكة مدبوحة !!
اخاف منك واخاف ليكِ واخاف فيكِ
تموت الضحكة فِ عنيكِي 
واحسك وسط احزانك كسجن كبير  
بيقتل فيا بكرة وبعده وامبارح
واحاول انى اتصارح معاكِ وأقول 
انا العاشق فِ دنيا هواكِ وانا المقتول 
وانا الدايب في اوجاعك وانا المسئول 
وبايديا رميت قلبك لاحضان الكلاب والغول
وفجاءة لاقتنى باتفرج،،
 كما العاجز ،وحيد مشلول
تحاوطنى عيون الناس واوجاعهم 
والف ايدين تبيع فيهم وتوجعهم
ورافضة حتى تسمعهم 
تتاجر في الامان و بطيش!! 
تخون الملح ويا العيش 
وان قلنا الجعان ياكل 
يقولوا ما فيش !!
ونهر الخير خلاص راحل 
وسايب سكة التايهين 
وجاري البحث والتفتيش 
عن بكرة اللى ماهواش جاي 
عن امبارح اللي ما بقاش ضى
عن الصمت اللي مالهوش زي 
يا بلدي يا كل اوجاعى ..
غريبك ياما بتساعى 
وابنك تبعديه مشاوير 
وح افضل برضه انا العاشق
و مجروح الهوى واسير 
مستنى النهار يطلع 
مشتاق للامان يرجع
وقلبك مرة لو يسمع 
وعينك لحظة لو تدمع 
ح اقول لسه بلدنا بخير 
ح اقول لسه بلدنا بخير !

----------


## بترولي2

ان شاء الله تكون بخير

كلمات معبره ورائعه 

الف شكر على هذه السيمفونيه الجميله


مع تحياتي

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> جدار بينى وبين بكرة وسد منيع
> وتوهة تلف جوايا وقلب يضيع
> ونقطة حبرمخنوقة وحلم صريع
> فِ لحظة صدق باتأمل كلام في الشعر انا قلته 
> على بلدي اللي عمري ما ابيع
> وياما كتبت فِ هواها كتير مواضيع!!
> الف في دايرة طوالي وابكي الناس واحوالى 
> تنزل دمعتى انهار
> اقول يمكن الاقى نهار 
> ...


*الأخت الفاضله منال درويش*

*لا بد لي أن أكرر إعترافاً قد سطرته لك من قبل*
*وهو أن قلمك يمتعني*
*ودائماً ماأشعر حين أقرأ لك بمدى جمال الكلمه* 
*حين تكون حره ومعبره*
*من دون خوف أو وجل بل في كبرياء وشموخ أغبطك عليهما*
*أنا بالفعل كنت مشتاق للقراءه لك من جديد* 
*وهاأناذا قد فعلت بكل سعاده وإعتزاز*
*وقلمك هو أيضاً دليل قاطع إن بلدنا لسه بخير*
*شكراً لك*

*أخوك داااااااااااااائماً*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## منال درويش

اخى الكريم / بترولي 2
السلام عليكم
اشكرك من قلبي على مرورك الرائع وكلماتك النبيلة
دمت قارئاً مميزاً

خالص تقديري واحترامي

----------


## منال درويش

اخى الرائع / عصام علم الدين 
السلام عليكم 
*كم اوحشتنى ردودك على قصائدى وكم اوحشنى رايك فيما اكتب وكلمات الشكر لن تسعفنى على التعبير عما يجيش به صدر تجاه اخوتك النبيلة برغم غيابى الطويل الا اننى اشعر كاننى لم افارقكم يوما واحداً

دمت لي أخاً كريماً وقارئاً متميزاً وشاعراً عميق الاحساس 

اختك دلئماً*

----------


## طارق المملوك

> جدار بينى وبين بكرة وسد منيع
> وتوهة تلف جوايا وقلب يضيع
> ونقطة حبرمخنوقة وحلم صريع
> فِ لحظة صدق باتأمل كلام في الشعر انا قلته 
> على بلدي اللي عمري ما ابيع
> وياما كتبت فِ هواها كتير مواضيع!!
> الف في دايرة طوالي وابكي الناس واحوالى 
> تنزل دمعتى انهار
> اقول يمكن الاقى نهار 
> ...


الاخت العزيز منال درويش
مع عودتك عاد الى المنتدى جزء كبير من جماله و رونقه
جانب لم يستطع احد ان يملؤه بغيابك
اشتقنا كثيرا الى قلم الشاعرة المتكنة منال درويش
شعر له شخصية مستقلة فريدة و احساس راقى لا يضاهى
عود احمد بلا اختفاء ان شاء الله
دمت بكل الرقة و الجمال و الابداع

طارق المملوك

----------


## منال درويش

أخى الرائع / طارق المملوك 
تحياتى الى صدق حرفك وكلماتك الرقيقة واشكرك من قلبي على ترحيبك بحروفى 
واتمنى ان اكون بينكم دوماً انعم بجمال حرفكم وكتاباتكم الصادقة التى تمس القلوب والعقول

دمت للشعر 
مع خالص تقديري واحترامي 
اختك دائماً

----------


## ليلة عشق

*سندريلا الشعر منال درويش 
دائما تمتعينا بكلماتك الرائعة وإحساسك الراقي .....
ألف شكر لك عزيزتي عدد الحروف التي خطتها أناملك هنا .....
خالص ودي وتقديري ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## الجااامح

منال درويش ..
لكِ قلم مختلف ..
رائع يجيد صياغة الحس
كأفضل مايكون ..
..
هكذا أنتِ ..!
زوبعة الذهول في ملامح الكلمات ..
ومدينةٌ تسكن على أهداب طفلة ..مـــا .......... 
..
أروعكِ ..






دمتي مبدعة ..

----------


## منال درويش

الجميلة / ليلة عشق 
احترامي وتقديري لهذا القلب المتسع للجميع بما فيمه انا 
شكراً لتميز ردودك وشكراً لعبيرك لذي دائماً تتركيه على صفحتى 

خالص ودي 
اختك دائماً

----------


## منال درويش

اخي الفاضل / الجامح 
خالص تقديري واحترامي لهذا المرور الجميل 
وهذا لاطراء الذي اتمنى ان استحقه يوماً 

لك منى كل التقدير 
اختك دائماً

----------


## اسكندرانى



----------


## نورس بورسعيد

كلمات رائعه عجبتنى وخلتنى اعيش حاله بحب انى اعيشها ومن غير اى مجاملات انتى يا منال درويش شاعره جامده جداجداجدا وانشاء الله ليكى مستقبل بديع وانا بتمنى  لو نبقا اصدقاء اخوكى المبتدء نورس بورسعيد تقبلى مرورى وشكرا ليكى يا مناااااااااااال  درويش

----------


## صفحات العمر

أسعد الله اوقاتك بكل الخير أخى الحبيب / إسكندرانى 
صاحب هذة الفكرة الذهبية التى تجمغنا دوما على التبارى الشريف 
من أجل الوصول للمستوى الذى يليق بأسم أبناء مصر 
اسعدك الله أيها النادر الجميل ودمت برقى 
وكل الامنيات الطيبه لصوت مصر / منال درويش
محبة بلا حدود

----------


## محيى الفقى

اختى الفاضلة / شاعرة المنتدى المفضلة 
منال درويش
للاسف اننى لم احظى من قبل بقراءة كل كتاباتك
وقد فوجئت وبطريق الصدفة بمو ضوعك الرائع  الشعب مات
واليوم مع هذا المو ضع الاكثر روعة و  جمالا
وعرفت بالتالى ان لقب / شاعرة المنتدى المفضلة
لم يكن مجرد  لقب
وارى انك تستحقين اكثر من هذا بكثير
فقد تعودت الكثيرات من الشاعرات النساء
على كتابة المواضيع التى تاخذ الطابع الغرامى
او المواضيع شديدة الرومانسية
اما انت فقد كسرت هذا الشكل بشمولية مواضيعك
وقد استمتعت كثيرا بما قرات لك اتمنى لك دوام العطاء والابداع

محيى الفقى

----------


## منال درويش

الاخ / الاسكندرانى 
تحياتى ، أنا بقى باشجع الاهلى وباشجع بنى عبيد  ::  ::  ::

----------


## منال درويش

الاخ الكريم ، نورس بورسعيد

تحيات ود وتقدير 
وشكر على مرورك الجميل واتمنى أن يكون شعري بالمستوى الذي يعلق في أذهان الجميع

لك منى اجمل التحايا والتقديرات

----------


## منال درويش

الاخ الكريم/ محي الفقى
السلام عليكم ،
اشكرك من قلبي على كلماتك الرقيقة والراقية التى اضعها وساماً على صدري وكم أنا فخورة بان ما اكتبه من موضوعات يلقى استحسان من الجميع ودائماً سيدي الفاضل الكلمات التى تخرج من القلب تدخل الى القلب .

دمت للشعر ودمت لى متذوقاً فاهماً 

مع خالص تقديري واحترامي 
اختك

----------


## احزان العمر

برفووووووووووو منال درؤيش

كم اسعدنى التوجد هناء اليوم بين صفحة من صفحات اروع كلماتك 

فقط تقبلى تحياتى 

اخوكى الصغير يا برنسيسة 

h.el.b

احزان العمر

----------


## منال درويش

أخي الفاضل / أحزان العمر 
تحياتى وشكري وامتنانى على كلماتك الرقيقة الراقية 
واتمنى ان تحوز قصائدي استحسانكم جميعاً 

خالص تقديري واحترامي 

أختك

----------

